
Branson's Virgin Galactic spaceship ignites engine in flight - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22344398
======
Metatron
I think they should rebrand until they at least get a craft outside of the
solar system.

~~~
ColinWright
So, are you suggesting "Truth in Advertising", or something? Since when has
advertising ever failed to be hyperbolic?

8-/

~~~
Metatron
It's fair enough having a slogan like 'Be the best', or claiming things about
your service and products in hyperbole. But I literally laugh, not
figuratively, when I see a company completely mislabelling their product or
service. Things like BT Infinity, Pepsi Max, and of course Virgin Galaxy. You
have to ask yourself what they will do next? What's the next iteration after
you've used such language? If there's ever a galactic scale Virgin offering
will it be called Virgin Universe?

Somebody should have been told to leave the room in that planning meeting.

